# Strawberry Cotton Candy



## leemanboyz (16/1/17)

Hi,

I made myself Strawberry Cotton Candy..

Followed the details below.
Steeped for 2 weeks
It taste funny like its gone OLD and offish
Any Help

Details below:


----------



## incredible_hullk (16/1/17)

@leemanboyz im assuming u refering to tfa strawberry ripe, if its the case strawberry ripe looses flavour very quickly and suspect this is what has happened.

note: reading ur title thought we hitting the next evolution in vaping - flavoured wicking material

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## leemanboyz (16/1/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> @leemanboyz im assuming u refering to tfa strawberry ripe, if its the case strawberry ripe looses flavour very quickly and suspect this is what has happened.
> 
> note: reading ur title thought we hitting the next evolution in vaping - flavoured wicking material



Thanks But i used Strawberry Sweet in the mix..


----------



## boxerulez (16/1/17)

leemanboyz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I made myself Strawberry Cotton Candy..
> 
> ...




Also I would advise when mixing a not tried and tested recipy to only make 10 to max 30ml batches. Otherwise it could be quite a waste... (200ml down the drain in your case)

Check out Doug's Awesome sauce posted in the fruity recipe thread by @Rude Rudi it is really a winner in terms of strawberry...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## incredible_hullk (16/1/17)

leemanboyz said:


> Thanks But i used Strawberry Sweet in the mix..


@leemanboyz then is it capella (cap) as tfa doesnt have strawberry sweet...if it is cap then too high %. stand alone at 8% mix at 4% recommended


----------



## leemanboyz (16/1/17)

Thanks


----------



## foGGyrEader (16/1/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> @leemanboyz im assuming u refering to tfa strawberry ripe, if its the case strawberry ripe looses flavour very quickly and suspect this is what has happened.
> 
> note: reading ur title thought we hitting the next evolution in vaping - flavoured wicking material


Oh no, now you've done it ... flavoured wicks coming up


----------



## zadiac (16/1/17)

Keep in mind that cotton candy can get a musky flavor after a few weeks. I've found this in some of the cotton candy flavors I've mixed. I use less cotton candy and subbed a little with marshmallow to counter it. Worked for me.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (16/1/17)

leemanboyz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I made myself Strawberry Cotton Candy..
> 
> ...



Yah dude, I think this recipe might be a bit sweet - Cotton Candy TFA (Ethyl Maltol) is generally also used as a sweetener, so pairing it with Sweet Strawberry would over-sweeten this recipe and spoil the vibe you were going for. Like @incredible_hullk said - I probably wont go over 8% as a total percentage of flavouring for this - 10% pushing it.

Select your base flavours, and start with a much smaller testing bottle (10ml,20ml,30ml) with 1% EM , you can always add more EM if the recipe is not sweet enough. Anything over 5% EM you will seriously start tasting the Cotton Candy - and the Strawberry will become a note on a cotton candy base. I think for this recipe to work you need to create a strawberry base, and make the cotton candy a note on it. (which technically you did, I just think the total %% aimed for was to high)

Many people Pair Cap Strawberry Sweet with TFA Strawberry Ripe to give a more authentic strawberry taste - so you might also want to consider trying that in the next variation of your Recipe...
Goodluck - keep at it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chronix (16/1/17)

By the looks of it this recipe is just a shake n vape no need for steeping at all


----------



## Kalashnikov (16/1/17)

Added Some marshmellow at 3%. Will help that cotton candy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

